# Serious Seeds White Russian & AK-47 Easy To Grow? Yield?



## Pepper (Aug 31, 2009)

Out of these 2 strains wich one gives the best yield? Easy grow?


----------



## scatking (Aug 31, 2009)

Just harvested my auto white russian from Attitude and ended up with a full gallon jar full of buds from a single plant.  No issues on the grow - simple DWC did just fine.  The main cola wasn't all that impressive, but I had many good size buds from top to bottom.  From seed to harvest was  9 weeks on the button - mostly cloudy with a few amber.  First test this weekend was heavenly - a solid 4 hour buzz.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

You should check out the High-Grades site. 
Ive had their AK and it was the most powerful bud Ive smoked. Was alot better than the Serious version.
I dont know about their White Russian to well.
But they do make both, and you could get both with a bunch of freebes for what you would pay for 1 strain of Serious.

I know the AK was pretty easy to grow. The White Russians are said to be even easier.


----------



## Metro (Sep 1, 2009)

From seed to harvest was 9 weeks on the button - 
???????????? Really?


----------



## theman75 (Sep 15, 2009)

He said his auto white russian *I'm A* dumb ****!!

So yes, 9 weeks from seed I'm also a very 'small' person, that feels calling childish names makes me appear a big boy on a forum*.

Scatking, I just got my auto-whiterussians yesterday and am going to plant in soil to germinate today!

I am going to start all 10 in 3 gal bags under 2- 125w CFLs and a 400w Hortilux... 

You got any pics/info you can give me on yours?


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

Yo "Theman" check your attitude please as a smoker we ALL need some chillness. I for one have mis-read more than one thread ~ Peace


----------



## AKalltheway (Sep 15, 2009)

ak's by far the easier to grow


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Sep 16, 2009)

White Russian is imo superior to AK. It has a much better taste and the high is GIANT. It is an 8 week plant but you can harvest from 6 1/2 weeks on. Serious SEEDs that is.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 19, 2009)

I would love to cross serious white russian with their chronic, I am willing to bet that would be some great smoke and HUGE yields.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Sep 19, 2009)

That sounds like a winner for sure. I read that Serious is considering eb=ntering the Cannibis Cup with some updated versions of their classic old school strains. This year's Cup should be EPIC!


----------

